# What color are these pups?



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I tried to link just the photos but it didn't work.

Very pale livers?

http://www.alleghenygermanshepherds.com/Puppies.html


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I think a golden must of gotten in there!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, if there is no chance that anyone hopped the fence. then i'd say that they're cream. which i believe is a masking gene, like the whites (most wgsd having cream points as well).

cream, long coat gsd:










very light blue sable?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I guess I haven't heard of the cream, I mean I've heard people say their dogs are black and cream but thought it was just a descriptive term

sleachy - Does look a bit like some Golden in there doesn't it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I thought Golden at first too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

in the same way that black/cream & black/red are genetically black/tan.

i THINK "cream" is genetically a wgsd - which is a mask over other colors(?)... i did not look up the pedigree of these pups, so









another:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures Camerafodder 

So perhaps dark whites


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

IMO it looks like there were 2 different dads. The cream pups don't seem to have a pure GSD look.


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

Belle is that color and i just call her a creamy white







both of her parents were black and tans but carried the white gene.

here she is at about 5 weeks i think still at the breeder 









a few weeks later at home with us i think you can see the color a little better in this one









and here she is today (don't mind the ears that never stayed up) 









she is wet in this one though.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Hate to say it but I would never take the dog above for a GSD; maybe some GSD in there but the head/snout is wrong.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry jessiebelle but she looks like a lab mix.... i don't see any shepherd at all...maybe its the ears


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with the posters above, not only the color, but the coat texture screams Lab to me.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Elsewhere on the website it said that those pups were white long haired gsds.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

WGSD's with tan points tend to have the points on the ears, topline, tail tip and the achillies tendon. Even amount whites excessive points are discouraged, and unless you have a dilute gene in there don't think you would get "blonde" German Shepherds. Whites with tan/cream points also don't generally have the masking that shows on the tan puppies, and @ 2 months of age are predominately white with the cream coming in as the adult coat emerges. The cream markings are most common in the first generation following a factored/white or factored/factored breeding.

From my experience with white and factored litters long ago I would suspect that these are dilute sables rather than genetic white pups. A believe I'd back up with the color of the Dam of the litter being black and cream/silver with very very light coat and very little tan except on her head.


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

now i'm worried.to my knowledge Belle is all gsd. i have compared her to a lot of labs (there seem to be mainly labs in my area lol)
and although her color does look like a lab i have seen other whites her shade. her coat is a lot thicker and longer then any lab i've met and they are built bulkier (only word to describe it that i can come up with right now







) then her. when her ears are up(which does happen now and then mainly while playing) they do have the gsd form. 
now i'll be thinking about it all night.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm definitely not an expert, but I definitely agree that she doesn't look like a pure shepherd. In fact, I think she looks more lab than anything, especially in the face, ears, and the color of her coat. Regardless of her breed, she's a beauty =) Good luck figuring her out!

*EDIT* Looking at the picture again she kind of reminds me of my dad's dog. She has the same body type and coloration but she's taller (she's a few years old now). She was adopted from a shelter and they weren't sure of her breed but they were thinking she's got mostly lab with some shepherd and some other stuff.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am not sure but they are one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen!! If I didn't live so far away (and could convince my DH) I would love to have one. I seriously think they are too cute for words!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a coated white I know who looks a lot like that creme one except the one I actually know is white and her coat is a lot shorter. 

Jessie--Your Belle is beautiful. I hope you won't love her any less thinking that she might be a mix. My gsd mixes have been/are the best dogs! It's possible another male got in there--did you know that there can be more than one sire for a litter?


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

honestly i don't think i'm not going be to worried about if she's pure or not anymore although we did get her from a breeder we later realized they were bybs i didn't know as much about searching for a good breeder(wish i would have found this forum before







) then.
i definitely would not love her any less either way she is our princess







she has a wonderful personality and we were very lucky in this case to end up with such a wonderful dog. And i think she was lucky to end up with us since the breeder plan then was to keep her to breed, and i have always known she is definitely not breeding worthy and i later found out they breed their bitches every heat possible and to early.
i hope this post makes sence it's pretty late for me.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI thought Golden at first too.


That's what I thought too. Cute pups though.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Faith is the first pure white WGSD I've ever owned. 

The others, most who were multi-generation WGSDs, had the biscuit coloring around the ears, down the back, tail tip, etc. When Niki was young, he actually had b/t type dark biscuit (almost orange) markings - mask, saddle, etc. yet both his sire and dam were WGSDs.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

These pups are white. Although they are referred to as blonde, wheat, etc. it's the same masking gene. check this out.
http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors1.htm


----------

